# got my ipad, got questions



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

I went to the Apple store and bought my ipad yesterday.  I'd have to say, at this point it is a disappointment and a bit frustrating.  I am  more ignorant than I thought I was.  I thought the wireless part worked like the Kindle. NOT.  It worked in the store.  I didn't realize I need a router to make it work at my house.  I went back to the store today, but it's closed for Easter.  So I went to Starbucks and couldn't get it to work..again my ignorance.  It asked for my user name etc. (couldn't figure out how to get the keyboard from that screen as well as it asked me to give them $19.00/month for the connection.  Forget that.  I thought the word free meant free.  Silly me.

Other things: 
1. Fingerprints, lots of them, very fast.  Not a deal killer, but you need to deal with it.  A lot.  Probably shouldn't eat when you use it.  Gross looking screen.  
2. Can't see the screen outside except in deep shade.  
3. I-book app and kindle app for Ipad downloaded while in the store on Sat., but now can't use. Because no connection.  The books from my kindle are all there along with a picture of the book cover.  In color.  Nice thing to see.
4.  You get a Winnie the Pooh book for free from ibook.  The hand swipe across the screen to turn pages is okay, but the Kindle buttons are easier.
5.  Haven't got the hang of whether to turn the screen one way or the other.
6.  Harder to hold than the kindle.
7.  Definitely will not replace my Kindle, but I didn't buy it for that.  I bought it because I don't have a notebook and it seemed like a nicer and more convenient choice.  I am still giving it a chance to see if my less than technical savvy is the reason I am disappointed.
8.  The weight difference is about a half a pound or so, but still a big difference when you are holding it for any length of time.
Kathy0


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Just an idea but I had a Zagg Invisible Shield put on my new iPad(had it done at Best Buy),and it seems to actually cut down on the fingerprints,and does not affect the touchscreen action at all.

I wanted to add that if you have high speed internet at home,a decent wireless router can be purchased for about $40 at wal-mart,and they are very easy to install yourself.

Then your iPad would work great at home.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear you're disappointed. The wifi version of the iPad does not work like the Kindle and it does need a wireless router or a public hotspot to work. Kindle doesn't use wifi, it uses 3G cellular service and can be used just about anywhere. The 3G version of the iPad will be out later this month and costs $130 more and if you use it, you'll be charged (there are 2 different pricing options)

As for being charged at Starbucks, yes, I believe they're not one that offers free wifi. I know Panera Bread does, so does Barnes & Noble.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

I should have stayed in front of the Apple store and did any searching and downloading that I wanted right there.  It was closed, but it worked.  I felt stupid sitting on the cement playing with it.  Lots of other people coming by not knowing it was closed today.

kathy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry you are frustrated. As mentioned, walmart or best buy are good places to buy a wireless unit. You will want. One, so I would go for it! Some mcdonalds qor hop do have free wifi for a short term fix!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> As for being charged at Starbucks, yes, I believe they're not one that offers free wifi. I know Panera Bread does, so does Barnes & Noble.


I've found free WiFi spots all over the Austin area, including Randall's grocery stores, barber shops, at least one public park, libraries, courthouses, car dealerships, sandwich shops, museums, theaters (??), etc.

You can generally find such places by doing a search for "free wifi" and the name of the city. I copy the list onto my iPod Touch for reference. I'm a cheapskate (i.e. retired) and will likely get the WiFi version of the iPad in a few months when the dust settles down.

yogini2: I tghink youcan get a wireless router for as little as $60 (I haven't bought one of these for quite a long time) or so for your house and use your internet provider for the web browsing and such.

Mike


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Starbucks uses AT&T to supply the wi-fi. If you are an AT&T internet customer, you can use your regular username/password to log in. If you are not an AT&T internet customer, there is a charge to use the service at Starbucks.

The 3G iPad is like the Kindle in that it contains a cellular modem. Of course, not only do the iPads cost more, you have to pay for the service.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Yoghini, if you have a Best Buy Store in the area, make an appointment to have someone from the Geek Squad come by to set up a wireless router. You can buy a wireless router at Best Buy and then make an appointment to have someone come by later to install and test it. I have a Belkin brand router that works great with our Comcast cable highspeed internet.

Best Wishes!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

One more thing, you will find that routers are sold in (to my knowledge) 802.11(b), 802.11(g) and 802.11 versions.  B is slowest, N is fastest, and G is in between.  I'd get an N, myself.  I'm using a G that I had before getting the iPad, and it can't feed data to the ipad fast enough!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Whew!  I know so little 'bout all this tech stuff.  Didn't know 'bout router versions / speeds.  Mine is an .   

Cafe area in Borders Book Stores has WIFI.  Pretty sure it's free.  Borders is open today.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

there is a new router out for the non-techies.  It is highly rated and easy to use (thus the non-techie comment). Its the Cisco-Valet Plus Wireless Hotspot


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I pretty much always check Amazon for reviews and price.  Price for Cisco-Valet there is $130.  Two reviews -- one five-star and one 1-star.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I have shopped around for wireless routers as I just upgraded mine a couple of months ago.
I found Best Buy to be overpriced,and found that Wal Mart had the best price.$40 
They are incredibly easy to install,no need to be a tech guru or anything.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I'm going to check the websites for free wifi. (thanks luvmy4brats). I'll also check the routers with "n" on them. I've had 2 of 2 bad experiences with Best Buy, so I doubt I'll go to them. Probably check the apple store and Walmart.

Thank you very much.

FYI *EARTHQUAKE* Just happened here in San Diego County. A 6.9 according to the news, in Mexico about 22 miles from here. I haven't felt one that big for about 20 years here. The whole house shook back and forth for about 30 seconds, twice!!!
No damage.

Kathy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm sorry to hear you're disappointed. The wifi version of the iPad does not work like the Kindle and it does need a wireless router or a public hotspot to work. Kindle doesn't use wifi, it uses 3G cellular service and can be used just about anywhere. The 3G version of the iPad will be out later this month and costs $130 more and if you use it, you'll be charged (there are 2 different pricing options)
> 
> As for being charged at Starbucks, yes, I believe they're not one that offers free wifi. I know Panera Bread does, so does Barnes & Noble.


The one with 3G can you use it anywhere? And you just pay so much a month to use it?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Anne said:


> The one with 3G can you use it anywhere? And you just pay so much a month to use it?


Yes. But it isn't a monthly contract so if you know you won't be using the 3G you don't pay for it. Think of it this way, with the wifi, you have to be near a router of some sort be it in a public hotspot or at home, with 3G you can use it in your car or at the beach...


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Anne said:


> The one with 3G can you use it anywhere? And you just pay so much a month to use it?


Yes the 3g you can use anywhere there is 3g service.
As to paying so much a month.
You only have to pay for the 3g service if/when you actually use it,and there is no contract or required plan.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Sugar said:


> Yes the 3g you can use anywhere there is 3g service.
> As to paying so much a month.
> You only have to pay for the 3g service if/when you actually use it,and there is no contract or required plan.


Thanks Sugar. I will have to go an look at the i pad. I want something where I can get on the internet and get email. Plus the other things the Ipad can do would be great. I was looking at the ipod but I need to be able to get on the internet anywhere I go. I have a sidekick now and want to make a change.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Yes. But it isn't a monthly contract so if you know you won't be using the 3G you don't pay for it. Think of it this way, with the wifi, you have to be near a router of some sort be it in a public hotspot or at home, with 3G you can use it in your car or at the beach...


Thanks Heather the one with the 3g would be the best for me.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Anne said:


> Thanks Heather the one with the 3g would be the best for me.


If I get an iPad, I'll get the 3G because my Internet is very unreliable here at my house.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Not requiring a plan for the 3G is pretty nifty, but what does that mean?  They charge by bandwidth used?  How easy would it be to go over $50/month or so since this is the cost of most "unlimited" 3G plans?  It definitely makes the 3G option a lot more worth it if they don't charge you an arm and a leg for the connection... of course it'd probably make me go crazy keeping track of my usage ><


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Not requiring a plan for the 3G is pretty nifty, but what does that mean? They charge by bandwidth used? How easy would it be to go over $50/month or so since this is the cost of most "unlimited" 3G plans? It definitely makes the 3G option a lot more worth it if they don't charge you an arm and a leg for the connection... of course it'd probably make me go crazy keeping track of my usage ><


From the Apple site:

"No-contract, 3G service.

In the U.S., 3G service will be available from AT&T. You can choose from two breakthrough data plans - no contract required.
AT&T 3G data plans for iPad
Data per month Price per month
250MB/month $14.99
Unlimited $29.99
Easy sign-up.

You sign up for 3G service right on your iPad. And you can monitor your data usage and change your plan at any time, including switching to unlimited data or canceling 3G service if you know you won't need it."

Best Wishes!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> If I get an iPad, I'll get the 3G because my Internet is very unreliable here at my house.


It is the same way for me. If I get an iPad I would have to get the on with 3G. I want to go an look at one to see how large it is.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Not requiring a plan for the 3G is pretty nifty, but what does that mean? They charge by bandwidth used? How easy would it be to go over $50/month or so since this is the cost of most "unlimited" 3G plans? It definitely makes the 3G option a lot more worth it if they don't charge you an arm and a leg for the connection... of course it'd probably make me go crazy keeping track of my usage ><


Also there is a way right on the iPad to know exactly how much you've used if you get the $14.99 plan AND it allows you to switch to the $29.99 unlimited plan if you find you are using more data than you planned for an additional $15.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Sugar said:


> Also there is a way right on the iPad to know exactly how much you've used if you get the $14.99 plan AND it allows you to switch to the $29.99 unlimited plan if you find you are using more data than you planned for an additional $15.


Thanks Sugar that is good too know.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm sorry to hear you're disappointed. The wifi version of the iPad does not work like the Kindle and it does need a wireless router or a public hotspot to work. Kindle doesn't use wifi, it uses 3G cellular service and can be used just about anywhere. The 3G version of the iPad will be out later this month and costs $130 more and if you use it, you'll be charged (there are 2 different pricing options)
> 
> As for being charged at Starbucks, yes, I believe they're not one that offers free wifi. I know Panera Bread does, so does Barnes & Noble.


I never knew that you had to pay for wifi at Starbucks


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

I happened to be traveling with my family in Las Vegas on Saturday and we wandered into an Apple store because my twins were interested in getting ipod touches.

While there, I was practically tackled by a saleslady insisting that I try out the ipad.  I politely declined, but she became very pushy, so I gently pushed back.  
"Does it multitask?"  
Oh yes, it can do email, play music, blah blah blah.  

"Does it have flash?"  
Memory?  Flash memory?

"Can I see the screen in sunlight?"
Oh absolutely!

"Does the ibooks store have nearly 500,000 titles?"
Oh yes!

I don't think she knew what she was talking about.  Perhaps they hired some temps just to handle the crush of people.  I tried to politely walk away and not argue with her but she persisted;

(saleslady) Do you travel?   You can watch movies!
"No, I don't travel much."

It can do many many things!  You can read email and use spreadsheets!
"Thanks, but I have a laptop."

But this is really fast!  I want you to look at one!


Honestly, I was starting to get mad at the hard sell.  It smelled like desperation.  She just couldn't believe that someone would not want one.  I was thinking of pulling out my Kindle that I had in my purse but I didn't.  I did notice a gentleman across the table from me was talking to a salesman and that gentleman *was* showing his Kindle.  I thought that was pretty funny.  I don't know what they were talking about.

Bottom line, I was so annoyed I bought the two ipods from Amazon today so I didn't have to deal with that saleslady.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Glad you got your iPods.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I was also thinking of getting i pod but I think it only has wifi that would not work for me all the places I need to use it.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Anne said:


> I was also thinking of getting i pod but I think it only has wifi that would not work for me all the places I need to use it.


Yes the iPod Touch only works with wi-fi.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

The Hooded Claw,
My husband said that we have a "G" version Router and if the download of Netflix is slow on an iPad, the speed won't increase with an "N" version.  In order to increase speed we would have to get a faster DSL line (more money).  Anyway that is how he explained it to me, I think.
luvshihtzu


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Sugar said:


> Yes the iPod Touch only works with wi-fi.


Thanks that is what I thought


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> The Hooded Claw,
> My husband said that we have a "G" version Router and if the download of Netflix is slow on an iPad, the speed won't increase with an "N" version. In order to increase speed we would have to get a faster DSL line (more money).


Well, yes, if you want to view movies streaming from the net, the faster your internet connection, the better. Depending on your connection, it is very likely your router is faster.

Do you watch streaming Netflix now? If so, your connection is fast enough.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

The 3G charge is the same as what I pay for the data plan for my iPhone... $30/month.  

iPhone = iPad minus steroids plus phone


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if I can use paypal to pay if I order the ipad on line at the Apple Store.


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

I haven't yet purchased the iPad, but in anticipation of so doing, can I safely assume WiFi will work with Verizon FiOS?  I'm not sure if they are using G or N, have to check when I get home, but does anyone know off-hand?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

JCBeam said:


> I haven't yet purchased the iPad, but in anticipation of so doing, can I safely assume WiFi will work with Verizon FiOS? I'm not sure if they are using G or N, have to check when I get home, but does anyone know off-hand?


As long as you have a wireless router, yes, it will work. The G or N refers to the router, not the internet (which is provided by Verizon in your case)


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Anne said:


> Does anyone know if I can use paypal to pay if I order the ipad on line at the Apple Store.


As far as I know Apple doesn't use pay pal Anne.
You can use a credit or debit card to order an iPad from Apple.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Sugar.I was hoping to use paypal.  I do have a credit card I can use.


----------

